# Shelter Idea...............



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Just pour the foundation and you will be readytogo in 24 hours.




http://www.concretecanvas.com/
artydance:


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll bet it's expensive.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If you search Google using the term "concrete canvas shelter price" you come up with this:

"A Concrete Canvas shelter would cost 15,000 to 20,000 pounds, in the U.K., for a one-off ($23,000 to $30,000), but the price steps down if you are buying volumes. Concrete Canvas shelters are blown up quickly.Mar 20, 2013"

It sounds like it would be cheap. It would be nice to put up in an area surrounded by dense trees so it wouldn't be noticed. You could even put one up on public land or in a national forest if you wait until things start to unravel.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I also found this:

http://www.decoratorsbest.com/p-kra...-120532.aspx?gclid=CPLIoOCyusQCFQiNaQodpz4AIw

It's priced at $37.10 per square yard.


----------

